# ASK DBSTalk: New software downloading Thursday evening?



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

The power button on my 921 has been flashing for the last 10 minutes. Is this the new software or is there something else that a flashing power button could indicate?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Power button flashing usually means a software download. You can check by going to Menu - 6 - 7 and seeing download progress. If there is a download going on tonight, it may take twice as long as a normal download - up to 2 hours, so be aware of that.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Power button flashing usually means a software download. You can check by going to Menu - 6 - 7 and seeing download progress.


I tried that. It said, "Download interrupted, please wait".


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Power button flashing usually means a software download. You can check by going to Menu - 6 - 7 and seeing download progress. If there is a download going on tonight, it may take twice as long as a normal download - up to 2 hours, so be aware of that.


IF?????
Come on Mark you be the man , Tell us !!!      
Ummm???? he thinks clutching at the "finally the new software download will mean the release of 100's of 921s" straw.......
Still waiting


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I think I can OFFICIALY give notice that YES this is L1.45 being downloaded.

I received a phone call from the 921 team at Dinner and was told that L1.45 was just signed off on and would be uplinked tonight.

Of course my 921 is dead so I can't see whats going on.


----------



## Ronald K (Jan 11, 2004)

I just checked my unit and it said download successful - power down unit to install software.

It is at the medalion stage now. 

Fingers are crossed!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Heh...you guys knew about this tonight before I did. Granted, I've been home all day today with the flu, so if Dish tried to call me at work, I didn't get the message. But, woohoo!

I've had L145 for a few days, and haven't run into anything major (like the OTA bug, or the bug that was the reason you didn't see L144).


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

My 921 was off and doing a timed recording. I noticed the flashing green light and wondered what was going on. I turned it on and the flashing stopped. I continued to watch the program being recorded. It didn't even dawn on me that it could be new software. I just checked and sure enough, a software download is going on right now.


----------



## Ronald K (Jan 11, 2004)

Mark

The only plus that I have noticed with 145 is the unit has not locked up on me.

This sounds like it would be a major improvement but it really isn't since I can not lock in any digital OTA stations. My signal strength meter now does not work and any digital channel picked up with the scan is unwatchable because of breakups. At least the last version provided a solid signal when it picked it up.

Blue lines are still present.

Stretch mode still over stretches.

Mark - What improvements were made that I can look for?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Fixes have been posted in another thread. You need to do a smartcard reboot after installation to be able to lock onto your local digital channels. After the reboot, they should scan in just fine.

If you have the blue lines problem, send Dish an email to the address in the thread posted at the top of this forum - they will respond to you about getting your 921 swapped out for a new one.

Stretch is definitely still a bug, as is zoom (although not as bad).


----------

